# Can PCI 2.2 be used in PCI Express slot?



## neutranium7 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just purchased a pinacle studio movieboard PCI; However it has  2 small sections at each end and a larger pin area in the middle. I have a D975XBX2 motherboard with 3 PCI-E  2 PCI and 1 PCI 1. from looking at the configuration of the pinacle card pins and the PCI bus, I feel their is no compatibility. Before I return it, I would like to know if I have any alternatives. Like will it work in Epress or is their a way of adding on a PCI 2.2. My goal of course is capturing video and editing.

 Thanks 
 Gerry newbie


----------



## aximbigfan (Jan 11, 2007)

no.
pcie card will only work in pcie slots
pci cards will only work in pci slots


chris


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2007)

PCI 2.2 is the standard PCI slot, 2.2 has been used since 98 or 99. So all recent cards and boards are PCI 2.2. 

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5796/127fc.jpg
The card should work in slot # 1 and slot #3 from the left. (the white slots)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 11, 2007)

It is most certainly compatible with one of the slots on your PC. Should fit in one of the white slots if its PCI


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Jan 11, 2007)

the extra slots are for use in pci-x slots, the |||| |||||||||||||| ||||  layout lets the card work in a pci-x slot that provides higher clocks and voltege then normal pci slots, these are only found in server or veryhigh end workstation boards such as those made by tyan, but the card is a pci card just with the ability to work in a pci-x slot(64bit pci)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2007)

SpoonMuffin said:


> the extra slots are for use in pci-x slots, the |||| |||||||||||||| ||||  layout lets the card work in a pci-x slot that provides higher clocks and voltege then normal pci slots, these are only found in server or veryhigh end workstation boards such as those made by tyan, but the card is a pci card just with the ability to work in a pci-x slot(64bit pci)



Actually the keys are for voltage, the layout you're showing supports both 3.3V and 5V. PCI-X has another small piece next to that. The key closest to the back of the case means the card can run at 3.3v, the second means it can run at 5v. Many cards can run both and hence have the layout shown by you.

PCI 3.3V 
|||| ||||||||||||||||||| 
PCI 5V
||||||||||||||||||| |||| 
PCI 3.3V & 5V
|||| |||||||||||||| |||| 
PCI-X (3.3V & 5V)
|||| |||||||||||||| ||||  ||||||


That Pinnacle card should be standard PCI, also it's not "for use in PCI-X slots" it's not like they're normal cards which have extra PCI-X functionality or anything, it's the other way around. PCI-X cards are backwards compatible with PCI if you're lucky. Not all PCI-X cards will work in PCI slots. Plus it's not limited to very high end stuff, crap workstation boards have it too, even some desktop boards, those are often limited to 66MHz though. It all depends on the chipset.


----------



## neutranium7 (Jan 11, 2007)

The slot size for the Pinnacle is the same size as my Kworld  T.v tuner card, only difference is Pinnacle has IIII   IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIII  the T.v. Tuner Has 
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIII. Do I understand you folks correctly that both can successfully be used on my mobo?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2007)

The 2 keys mean it can work with both 3.3 and 5, a single one means it only works with the specified voltage. If it fits physically it will work.


----------



## neutranium7 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks to everone for your professional,candid responses, especially for taking the time out of your busy sheldules to increase my understanding of the PCI  process. I can see this is a great forum and I hope to be on often if for no other reason then to read and learn, although I do hope to contribute when I can.

 Thanks again
   Gerry


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2007)

neutranium7 said:


> Thanks to everone for your professional,candid responses, especially for taking the time out of your busy sheldules to increase my understanding of the PCI  process. I can see this is a great forum and I hope to be on often if for no other reason then to read and learn, although I do hope to contribute when I can.
> 
> Thanks again
> Gerry



Where should we send the bill to?


----------

